# Best Brushes



## digdug (Apr 8, 2005)

Lee Valley has the best brushes for cleaning bottles. Website is www.leevalley.com
 Here is link:  http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=10209&cat=2,50560
 I have used my set for about 2 years and just now they are starting to show wear.


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 9, 2005)

Hereâ€™s a set of 15 on eBay that a man is selling. I bought a set from him two years ago and not even one has worn out on me yet. 

 ~~Tom

 sorry, the link didnt work before so here it is15 BOTTLE BRUSHES ON EBAY again...


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 9, 2005)

Digdug~ I like those...the long handle and cotton tip is different than most I have.  I just bought 2 sets.

 Joel


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 9, 2005)

I ordered a set as well - they look like they should work well.  Thanks for the tip, digdug.

 -Sam


----------



## mole3 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the brushes tip. I'm always trying to find some in the stores and can't. Just ordered 2 sets.[]


----------



## digdug (Apr 13, 2005)

Dang- I wish I could get a commission off of the sales of these brushes!  I've always had a hard time finding decent ones, till I found these. Thought I would share the info with all of you.
 Happy cleaning!


----------



## bottlebank (May 20, 2005)

nice brushes! that reminds me. i better go and clean them again bye for a moment


----------

